# الولاده القيصريه + فيلم للجراحه



## yerigagarin (9 أغسطس 2008)

*الولادة القيصريه

حوار مع الدكتور xxx

 لماذا القيصريه ؟

معظم السيدات  تفضل الولادة الطبيعة   
ويعتبر الكثيرون أن الولادة الطبيعيه هي الأفضل للأم والطفل على السواء
مع أنها تنطوي أيضا على خطر سلس البول والتمزق الشرجي وتضرر الحوض
الذي يسبب لاحقا صعوبات كثيره لدى الأم قد تحتاج لتدخل جراحي لعلاجها

 وهناك عدة اسباب لاجراء القيصريه

منها اسباب حتميه او اسباب اخري اختياريه 

القيصرية الاختيارية أو الترفيهية بدون أي داعي طبي

 تختار السيدات الولادة القيصرية بدلا من الولادة الطبيعيه لأسباب منها

 الخوف من آلام الولادة الطبيعية

 والخوف على صحة الجنين

والخوف من التأثيرات الجانبية للولادة الطبيعيه مثل سلس البول

ولتحديد موعد الولادة في وقت ملائم،

 و للأمهات القلقات

 تعتبرها البعض من خطوط الموضة


 يختار الأطباء الولادة القيصرية بدلا من الولادة الطبيعيه

العملية تدر دخلاً زائداً عليه

الأطباء المنشغلين يفضلون ولادة قيصرية محددة مسبقا 

على اتصال طارئ في منتصف الليل

بالنقص الحاد في عدد الأطباء ذوى الخبرة في التعامل مع حالات الحمل غير الطبيعي

 بسبب مخاوف الأطباء من الملاحقة القانونية  لسوء المعالجة 

في حال حدوثخطب ما خلال ولادة طبيعيه

اها ... يعني علشان يكسب اكتر او ميقومش في نص الليل او مش واثق من 

نفسه يقوم يفتح بطن الناس من غير داعي ؟


الموضوع بيكون اتفاق واقتناع بين الطبيب والحاله 

ولا يوجد حاله اجرت قيصريه رغما عنها الا في الحالات الحتميه

 كمل حديثك 

القيصرية الحتميه الطارئة

 لإنقاذ حياة  الأم والجنين معا

 في حال وجود مشاكل  صحية  مفاجئة لدى الأم أو الجنين

إذا لاحظ الطبيب بأن صحة الجنين مهددة بالخطر

كنقص الأكسجين عنه ( إجهاد جنينى)

عندما يكون هناك نزيف شديد أثناء الحمل يهدد حياة الأم والجنين 

عندما يتقدم الحبل السري رأس الجنين أثناء خروجه من الحوض 

عندما يصبح واضحاً أثناء الولادة بأن الأم غير قادرة على الولادة من نفسها 

أي تعسر الولادة

مثل ضيق عظام حوض  , كبر حجم الجنين , أو عدم اتساع عنق الرحم

القيصرية الحتميه الغير طارئة 

وفي هذه الحالة غالبا تدخل الحامل إلى المستشفى ليتم ترتيب العملية لها

 ويتم إجراءها  أسبوعين قبل موعد الولادة المتوقع ، وبهذه الطريقة نتأكد بأن الجنين

 قد أكتمل نموه 

وهذا الاجراء له عدة اسباب

أسباب خاصه بالأم

 سن الأم -خاصة البكرية كبيرة السن حيث تفقد عضلاتها المرونة للولادة الطبيعيه

 إذا كانت الأم تعاني من إرتفاع شديد في ضغط الدم أو في بعض حالات

  تسمم الحمل  أو أمراض أخرى مثل مرض السكر أو أمراض الكلى 

أسباب بالحوض 

ضيق عظام الحوض

أسباب بالرحم

جراحه سابقه بالرحم

إذا كانت الأم أجرى لها عملية قيصرية سابقة  و كان السبب الذي أجري من أجله 

العملية الأولى لازال موجوداً

 إذا كانت الأم أجرى لها عملية إستئصال ورم ليفى بالرحم خاصة إذا فنح باطن الرحم أثناء العملية

 إذا كانت الأم أجرى لها عملية لتصليح عيب خلقى بالرحم

 اسباب بالطلق  

عدم إنتظام الطلق

 ضعف الطلق

أسباب بعنق الرحم

عدم اتساع عنق الرحم

أسباب بالمشيمة

 إنغراس المشيمة أسفل الرحم ( المشيمة المنزاحة أو المتقدمة )

  المشيمة المتقدمة بشكل كامل: إذا كانت في أسفل الرحم وتغطي فتحة عنق الرحم

 بشكل كامل

  المشيمة المتقدمةالهامشية: وهي المشيمة المنغرزة في أسفل الرحم وتغطي

جزءًا من عنق الرحم

  المشيمة المتقدمة جزئياً: عندما تكون المشيمة منغرزة في أسفل الرحم لكنها

 لا تغطي عنق الرحم

 مما يمنع خروج الطفل أثناء الولادة  أو النزيف الحاد

 انفصال المشيمة الحاد المبكر وقد يكون انفصال المشيمة كليا أو جزئياً

ويشمل جزء من المشيمة يكون النزف مخفياً في بعض الحالات

ويحدث النزف  داخل الرحم خلف المشيمة

و قد  يكون النزف ظاهرا في بعض الحالات 


أسباب بالحبل السرى 

عندما يتقدم الحبل السري رأس الجنين

أسباب  بالجنين

 زيادة مدة الحمل ( أكثر من 42 أسبوع )

 حجم ووزن الطفل

 كبر حجم الطفل أكثر من 4 كيلوجرامات ( حجم جمجمة المولود الذكر يكون أكبر مقارنة

مع حجم جمجمة المولودة الأنثى) 

أو إذا كان الجنين ضعيف النمو أو صغير الحجم أق لمن 2.5كيلو جرام

مما تؤثر الولادة الطبيعية على حياته

عدد الأطفال

حمل التوائم خاصة إذا كان مجىء الأول ليس بالرأس

وضع الطفل أثناء الولادة

 إذا كان مجئ الطفل بالمقعدة أو بالعرض. 

عيوب خلقية بالطفل تمنع ولادته طبيعيا

أسباب بالسائل المحيط بالجنين

زيادة كمية السائل الأمنيوسى بدرجة تهدد حياة الطفل

قله كمية السائل الأمنيوسى بدرجة تهدد حياة الطفل

أسباب بالأغشية المحيطة بالجنين

 تمزق مبكر للأغشية المحيطة بالجنين قبل الولادة

 القيصرية بعد الوفاة

اذا توفيت الام اثناء الولاده الطبيعيه

يكون القرار الواجب اتخاذه هو اجراء جراحه قيصريه لاستخراج الجنين


 ما هي أسباب إجراء الولادة القيصرية حسب شيوعها ؟

 تعسر الولاده 35 %

 قيصرية سابقة 25%

إجهاد جنينى 15%

 المجئ بالمقعدة 15%

 أسباب أخرى 10%


س : ما هو بروتوكول التخدير المتبع اثناء القيصريه ؟

التخدير الكامل 

وهي الطريقة السريعة التي يعطى فيها المخدر عن طريق الوريد

ثم يتم وضع الحاله على جهاز التنفس الصناعي

 في غرفة العمليات حيث تتم إجراء العملية االقيصرية لها

 ما هي خطوات اجراء القيصريه ؟

القيصريه عدة انواع :

قيصرية عليا ( مكان الفتح فى الجزء العلوى للرحم)   و يكون الفنح فى الرحم بالطول

 قيصرية سفلى ( مكان الفتح فى الجزء السفلى للرحم)

و يكون الفنح فى الرحم بالطول او بالعرض

خطوات  القيصرية السفلى العادية

فتحة بالعرض غالبا في الجزء السفلي من البطن  حوالي 10 - 15سم تقريباً فى  طبقة الجلد

ثم فتج  طبقة النسيج تحت الجلد بالعرض

ثم  فتح الغلاف الأمامى للعضلة المستقيمة البطنية بالعرض

ثم إبعاد العضلة المستقيمة البطنية مع العضلة الهرمية بالطول

ثم فتح الغلاف الخلفى للعضلة المستقيمة البطنية مع طبقة بريتون البطن بالطول

ثم وضع فو طة جراحية على كل جانب للرحم

ثم فتح طبقة بريتون الرحم بالعرض

ثم عمل فتحة في جدار الرحم غالبا بالعرض بالمشرط ثم توسبعها بالأصابع

 ثم فتح الأغشية المحيطة بالجنين

ثم  إخراج الوليد  حسب وضعه إذا كان بالرأس أو المقعدة أو مستعرض

ربط ثم قطع الحبل السرى

العناية بالوليد  بامتصاص الإفرازات من مجاريه التنفسية  و التأكد من تنفسه

 و تسليمه لطبيب الأطفال

ثم إستخراج المشيمة و الأغشية المحيطة بالجنين

ثم خياطة الرحم  فى طبقتين

ثم خياطة بريتون الرحم

ثم تنظيف البطن و إستخراج الفوط الجراحية

ثم خياطة بريتون البطن

ثم تقريب  العضلة المستقيمةا لبطنية   بغرزتين

ثم خياطة  غلاف العضلة المستقيمةا لبطنية

ثم خياطة طبقة تحت الجلد

ثم خياطة  طبقة الجلد  

ثم وصع الشاش المعقم ثم البلاستر

يقوم طبيب التخدير بإفاقة السيدة

ما هو الزمن المستغرق لاجراء القيصريه ؟

تستغرق العملية مابين عشرين إلى ثلاثين دقيقة تقريباً في الحالات العاديه

 ماذا بعد العمليه ؟

يسمح للأم بالتحرك  بعد 6  ساعات من إجراء العملية

ويسمح بتناول السوائل الداقئة بعد  6 ساعات من إجراء العملية

 والألم الناتج عن الجرح يتم السيطرة عليه بإستخدام العقاقير المخففة للألم 

 معظم الأمهات يغادرن المستشفى بعد 12 ساعه من إجراء العملية 

 وتبدا في ارضاع الصغير بعد حوالي 15 - 20 ساعه

 ما هي مخاطر الجراحه القيصريه ؟

أهم هذه المخاطر النزيف الشديد أثناء العملية

 وحدوث تجلطات في الأوعية الدموية الموجودة بالأطراف السفلية بعد الولادة 

 وإلتهاب الجرح بعد الولادة 

 ماذا عن الولاده القادمه ؟

بالنسبة للولادة القادمة قد تكون أيضاً بعملية قيصرية إذا كان السبب الذي أجري من أجله

 العملية الأولى لازال موجوداً

 ولكن معظم النساء لديهن الفرصة الكاملة للولادة الطبيعية في الحمل القادم بعد

إجراء عملية قيصرية واحدة بشرط مرور وقت كاف لالتئام الجرح 

وهذا الوقت قد يختلف من سيدة لاخري

لماذا سميت قيصريه ؟

هناك راي يقول انها سميت علي اسم يوليوس قيصر لانه ولد قيصريا

لكن هذا رأي خاطيء لان في هذا الزمن كان من المستحيل توفير 

اجرائات تعقيم وتخدير لاجراء جراحه بهذا التعقيد

واذا اجريت مثل هذه الجراحه فالنتيجه المحتومه هي وفاة الام

وكتب التاريخ ذكرت ام يوليوس قيصر اثناء حياته

اما الراي الصحيح هو أن أصل التسمية يعود إلى القانون القيصري 

الذي كان ينص على وجوب إجراء عملية من أجل إخراج الجنين 

من بطن امه اللتي توفيت اثناء عملية الولادة

سؤال شخصي :

هل تفضل اجراء الولاده الطبيعيه او القيصريه ؟

القيصريه طبعا

لان الام تكون مخدره ولا تصرخ

شكرا لك يا دوكتور



فيلم مصور داخل غرفة عمليات اثناء اجراء جراحه قيصريه

لا ينصح بمشاهدته اصحاب القلوب الضعيفه


http://www.layyous.com/Videoclips/c_s.htm

تحياتي للجميع

YeriGagarin
​*


----------



## قلم حر (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الولاده القيصريه + فيلم للجراجه*

جميل و مهم .
يا ريت تكتب (منقول) المره الجايه من أجل التأكيد و المصداقيه ( مع اٍني عارف أنك لم تدعي بأنك قمت بالحوار .....لكن التأكيد و التوضيح واجبين ) .
يثبت .​


----------



## yerigagarin (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: الولاده القيصريه + فيلم للجراجه*



قلم حر قال:


> جميل و مهم .
> يا ريت تكتب (منقول) المره الجايه من أجل التأكيد و المصداقيه ( مع اٍني عارف أنك لم تدعي بأنك قمت بالحوار .....لكن التأكيد و التوضيح واجبين ) .
> يثبت .​



*انت تامر يا غالي
وشكرا  للرد و التثبيت و التشجيع :766ah:
​*


----------



## radwa (9 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع مخيف جدا وكمان الفيديو مرعب لكن جميل
و الموضوع فيه معلومات مهمه جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الولاده القيصريه + فيلم للجراحه*

الله الموضوع جميل ​


> ولتحديد موعد الولادة في وقت ملائم،
> 
> و للأمهات القلقات
> 
> تعتبرها البعض من خطوط الموضة​



فكرتنى بوحدة أعرفها 
اختارت الولادة القيصرية عشان تقوم بدرى حبتين وتلحق تحضر فرح قريبتها وهى رشيقة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
على فكرة دة حقيقى ومش بهزر

بس بجد روعة 
أنا شفت الفيديو وعجبنى مع أنى حسيت أنه شغال فى محل جزارة مش فى بطن انسانة

شكرا على الموضوع يايورى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## yerigagarin (9 أغسطس 2008)

radwa قال:


> موضوع مخيف جدا وكمان الفيديو مرعب لكن جميل
> و الموضوع فيه معلومات مهمه جدا
> شكرا لك



*شكرا يا رضوي لمرورك الكريم
ومشاركتك الجميله*​


----------



## yerigagarin (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الولاده القيصريه + فيلم للجراحه*



nonogirl89 قال:


> الله الموضوع جميل
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*جزاره يا نونو ؟
انا بقول محل فراخ !
انا واحده قريبتي ولدت قيصري علشان خايفه تولد طبيعي
لكن قريبتك تكسب طبعا:ura1:

شكرا للمشاركه الجميله والتشجيع المستمر:Love_Letter_Open:

ربنا يحفظك​*


----------



## قلم حر (17 أغسطس 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا جاجارين .


----------



## kalimooo (18 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *الولادة القيصريه
> 
> حوار مع الدكتور xxx
> 
> ...



مشكور YeriGagarin


بصراحة لم اقرأه كله بس ها كمله
انما شفت الفيديو
سلام المسيح​


----------



## emy (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الولاده القيصريه + فيلم للجراحه*

*سواء الولاده طبيعى او قيصرى فاكيد كل حاجه منهم ليها صعوبتها *
*مرسى ليك كتير عالتوبيك ده*
*انا مش اصحاب القلوب الضعيفه مقدرش اشوف الفيديو*​


----------



## yerigagarin (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الولاده القيصريه + فيلم للجراحه*



emy قال:


> *سواء الولاده طبيعى او قيصرى فاكيد كل حاجه منهم ليها صعوبتها *
> *مرسى ليك كتير عالتوبيك ده*
> *انا مش اصحاب القلوب الضعيفه مقدرش اشوف الفيديو*​


*شكرا ايمي
علي المرور الكريم
والمشاركه الجميله
*​


----------



## ginus in chemis (30 أغسطس 2008)

thanks alot


----------

